# التعميد



## محب مايكل (9 ديسمبر 2010)

سلام المسيح معكم 

انا شخص اريد ان اتعمد بالكنيسة (تحديدا الكاثوليكية)

لكن المشكلة الكنيسة تقول مانقدر نعمدك الان (مع اني مستوعب اكثر عقائدها الكنسية)

لازم اخذ حصص عندهم  لمدة 6 شهور تقريبا وانتظر الى عيد القيامة 

يعني ماعندي امل الا في 2012 لأن حصص 2011 بدات 

هل الطريقة الطويلة هذي تتبعها كل الكنائس؟

وماهي اهم شروط التعميد ؟

وهل يجب ان يكون التعميد في عيد القيامة؟

انا مشكلتي الان طالب بالخارج وفي بلدي مافيه كنيسة يعني اخاف ارجع الى دولتي خلال السنة القادمة ولا انضم الى عضوية الكنيسة بسبب اجرائاتها الطويلة 

ولا استطيع ان استقبل المسيح في القداس لأني مش متعمد فكيف احل هذي المشكلة :t9:​


----------



## The Antiochian (9 ديسمبر 2010)

*يعني الكنائس بيحبوا يتأكدوا من إيمان الشخص وتعليمو*
*طيب إذا انت حابب الكاثوليكية ، شوف كنيسة كاثوليكية ثانية*
*أو حاول تقنعن تلتحق بالدروس .*

*المهم انك تلاقي اب يعمدك*


----------



## Desert Rose (9 ديسمبر 2010)

*طبعا هو مش كل الطوائف بتاخد الوقت ده كله *

*فى طوائف ممكن تكون اسرع شويه *
*بس طبعا لازم يتأكدوا من ايمانك الآول *

*بس انت بما انك حابب الكنيسة الكاثولكية ( وده طبعا حريتك الشخصية ) يبقى مش قدامك حل غير انك تخضع لقوانين الكنيسة *

*هما بس عايزين يتأكدوا من ايمانك وفهمك التام لكل شئ *

*ومتخافش الرب هيدبرلك اكيد *

*ربنا معاك ويباركك*


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (9 ديسمبر 2010)

+++ بعض الكنائس - ومنهم الأرثوذكسية - ترى ضرورة التأكد من صحة إيمان الشخص قبل تعميده
+++ وهذا الأمر لم يكن فى بداية المسيحية ، ولكنى أعتقد أنه نشأ بعد ظهور البدع فى القرون الثانى وما بعدها ، والتى وصلت إلى حد إنكار وحدانية الله وإعتبار أن الإبن اللوغوس هو إله ثانى خالق للعالم وهو مختلف عن الآب الإله الأول !!!!! وهو ما رفضته الكنيسة وقضت عليه بعد صراع شديد
+++ فإن لهم العذر فى ذلك 
+++ ولكن الأمر ليس بهذه الطريقة المتصلبة ، بل يتم فيها مراعاة كل حالة بحسب ظروفها 
+++ والتعميد فى أحد التناصير لا يلغى إستمرارية التعميد فى كل أيام السنة ، كل واحد بحسب ظروفه كما سبق وذكرنا
+++ فرجاء التأكد مما قيل لك
+++ فقد يكون فى الأمر تعويق لظروف يرونها خاصة بسيادتك ويمكن تلافيها
++++ وفى جميع الأحوال ، فربنا يسوع المسيح الذى آمنت به هو حاكم الكون كله ( ضابط الكل ) ، ولا تخف من أى شيئ ، ولا حتى من الموت ، لأنه سيرتب لك كل شيئ بما لا تتخيله
++++ وقد سمعت من شهادة فيبى ، أنها كانت خائفة أن تموت قبل أن تتعمد ، وأثناء تفكيرها فى ذلك -- وكانت تسير فى الشارع وهى ما زالت تلبس الملابس الخاصة بهم -- ظهرت لها سيدة وطمأنتها ثم إختفت .
+++ فلا تخف فإنك فى رعاية إله الكون كله
+++ ولكن إيمانك به مازال فى المهد ، وسينمو مع التجارب والضيقات ، إذ ستعاين بنفسك قوته الإلهية فى كل أمر ، فلا تخف ولا تضطرب ، بل سلِّم له حياتك وهو سيقودك لكل الخير .


----------



## Jesus Son 261 (9 ديسمبر 2010)

هل هذه المعمودية هي الأولى؟
اذا كانت الأولى لك فعليك الخضوع لنظام الكنيسة ولا تتعجل تدبير الرب
اذا كنت قد تعمدت من قبل ، و تريد التعميد في كنيسة كاثوليكية
فاعلم ان هذا أكبر خطأ سترتكبه ، لأن المعمودية مرة واحدة فقط

ربنا يدبر حياتك


----------



## محب مايكل (10 ديسمبر 2010)

شكرا لكم جميعا على المعلومات والافادة

الكنائس معاها  كل الحق في  التاكد من ايمان  المؤمن الجديد 


اخوي jesus son  نعم هي المعمودية الاولى

انا احترم  قوانين الكنيسة لكن انا اتسائل هل كل الكنائس الكاثوليكية تتبع هذه الطريقة ام انها فقط في كنيستي التي اذهب لها 

علما انها تتبع التقليد الروماني


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (10 ديسمبر 2010)

nancy2 قال:


> *طبعا هو مش كل الطوائف بتاخد الوقت ده كله *





nancy2 قال:


> *فى طوائف ممكن تكون اسرع شويه *
> [[/color][/b]


 

*لالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالا كلهم...............اسئلوني يعني​*[/size]
 



أنا حذفت الحلفان باسم الله يا تروث يا حبيبتي
لازم تخلعي التوب العتيق. أنت الأن مؤمنة بالمسيح.
يعني كلامك نعم نعم ولا لا. بدون حلفان خالص.

التحرير مني أمة


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (10 ديسمبر 2010)

> وقد سمعت من شهادة فيبى ، أنها كانت خائفة أن تموت قبل أن تتعمد ، وأثناء تفكيرها فى ذلك -- وكانت تسير فى الشارع وهى ما زالت تلبس الملابس الخاصة بهم -- ظهرت لها سيدة وطمأنتها ثم إختفت .



_*ربنا يطمنني انا كمان 

امين*_​


----------



## Desert Rose (10 ديسمبر 2010)

+gospel of truth+ قال:


> *لالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالا كلهم ........ اسئلوني يعني*​




*حبيبتى ياتروث هى المشكلة بس انهم لازم يتأكدوا من ايمان الشخص ودية طبعا عملية صعبة شوية وبتاخد وقت *

*بس انا متأكده ان فى طوايف بتاخد وقت أقل شوية من كده *

*ربنا يدبرلك ياقمر*


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (10 ديسمبر 2010)

> بس انا متأكده ان فى طوايف بتاخد وقت أقل شوية من كده



مش اوي ههههههههههههههه


----------



## Desert Rose (10 ديسمبر 2010)

+gospel of truth+ قال:


> مش اوي ههههههههههههههه


 
*هههههه لا صدقينى فى هههههههه بس دورى *


----------



## اليعازر (10 ديسمبر 2010)

*يا جماعة خوفتوني...

أنا عمري صار خمسين

ادعو لي ربنا يدبر حتى اتعمد​*


----------

